# Paint can rim clean up



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

I've been focused on a long project (that should be done soon) and haven't had much time for anything else. Today though, I suddenly thought of an easy solution for cleaning the paint can rims. No matter how hard I try I always seem to be chasing that last little bit of paint around and around the rim.

Now I KNOW this has to have been done before, but I suddenly thought of a solution, and of course, I had to make a video of it. Because that's what I do


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I usually just drive a nail down through the rim a few places…to act as "drains"....rim then empties itself.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

That's a pretty slick solution, but an easy solution also is simple: just take a 10-12 penny nail, and a hammer and punch several holes all the way around the rim so the paint, stains, contact cement, etc. can drip back down into the can…..problem solved… It's worked for me for years, and still does….!!


----------



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

I've done that one before too. It works. In this case I was using contact cement so the tape was better.

Paul M



> I usually just drive a nail down through the rim a few places…to act as "drains"....rim then empties itself.
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I also poke holes with old small screwdriver :<))


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Ditto. The holes work.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm with everyone else, I just punch holes around the rim.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

nicely done Paul !!
I have several of the plastic rings that snap onto the paint can lid
but the contact cement cans have always been a challenge for me.
the tape is an excellent idea for contact cement !!
I used to poke holes in paint and varnish can rims but, in my opinion,
that method "could" also let air into the can to promote skinover.
and contact cement will never drain out of a small hole in the rim.
nicely done and thanks for sharing !!

The viewers should take note this idea is directed mainly to CONTACT CEMENT cans.

.

.


----------



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

Yea, I've had cans skin over from the hole punch method. I went to trying to punch inwards with my holes but I like this method pretty good (so far) as it leaves the rim absolutely clean.

Paul M



> nicely done Paul !!
> I have several of the plastic rings that snap onto the paint can lid
> but the contact cement cans have always been a challenge for me.
> the tape is an excellent idea for contact cement !!
> ...


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

The hole punch method works fairly well for most things, but not on contact cement. The tape method looks like a great solution for that.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Why does contact cement get into the rim of the can? I use contact cement all the time and never have that problem. I don't wipe the brush against the rim, but just let it drip until the amount of cement is right; then I twirl the brush until the drip stops.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Why does contact cement get into the rim of the can?

When I use contact cement, I most often roll it. If you roll it, you have to pour in a tray and if you pour it, it will be all over the rim.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I love your idea, sounds good to me.

as for the nail method, sometimes the punched hole get rusted…

Also from Lowes $1.28


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

> *Contact Cement:
> If you roll it, you have to pour it in a tray or on the surface.
> and if you pour it, it will be all over the rim.*
> 
> Bondo


X2

DWW ~ I'm gonna get me one of those Dozers tomorrow and try it out.

.

.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Geez…. I have used my own homemade "Paint Dozer" for years and years. A folded sheet of paper towel does exactly the same thing and you don't have to clean it. A bit of a point down in the groove, the bulk folded to push the residue back into the can, and round and round we go. Sparkling clean rims, the excess goes back in the can, and you toss the dirty towel. Works for paint, contact cement, stain, shellac, and probably marinara sauce if it comes in a paint can style container.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> Why does contact cement get into the rim of the can?
> 
> When I use contact cement, I most often roll it. If you roll it, you have to pour in a tray and if you pour it, it will be all over the rim.
> 
> - bondogaposis


I guess because I don't roll it, I wouldn't have the problem. It's a good tip anyway.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I use the pointy end of the mult paint tool and punch 4 or 6 holes with it in the rim. I've usually just used the mult-tool to open the can anyway, so it is pretty easy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Also, I have had great results from this product- Big box stores $2.97 Gallon and quart sizes


----------



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

All legitimate methods. A friend of mine wraps tin foil on one side and wipes his brush on it. Of course, I almost always have tape in the shop but not often do I have tin foil. But it works.

Paul M


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Paul- I gave your YouTube vid a thumbs up! as for contact cement, your idea is the best, because of clean up.
Now, why can't someone make a circircular disposable tape circle to put over the can? 
To reduce waste make them in 1/2 circles to reduce waste….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

John- let us know what you think about the "dozers"


----------



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes, I think there is a product there. I like the 1/2 ring idea.

Paul M
--


> Paul- I gave your YouTube vid a thumbs up! as for contact cement, your idea is the best, because of clean up.
> Now, why can t someone make a circircular disposable tape circle to put over the can?
> To reduce waste make them in 1/2 circles to reduce waste….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Cool tip. Thanks for posting it


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

.
.
.
*Paint Dozer Review:* http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/11401

.

.


----------

